# Crafter starten



## Aqueouz (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem den Blasc Crafter in WoW zu starten. 

In der Anleitung steht was von einer Tastenkombination, diese kann ich aber nicht festlegen.

MfG


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
Wenn:
- Du den Client installiert hast
- Beim BlascConfig:
-> Den Rezepteupload aktiviert hast
-> Unter "BlascCrafter" die richtigen Realms ausgewählt hast

Dann solltest du Ingame im Menu unter "Tastenkonfiguration" irgendwo relativ weit unten den Eintrag "BlascConfig" finden.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Roran (2. Oktober 2006)

Zur not kannst du auch per " Macro " ein */blascrafter* machen,
dann startet der auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (14. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

bei mir isses dasselbe.
Hab im Interface-Verzeichnis beide blasc-Ordner (client + crafter) drin.
Aber weder im WoW-Charauswahlmenü unter Addons, noch ingame in der Tastaturbelegung kann ich den Crafter finden. Auch /blascrafter geht nimmer...

Gibts schon ne Lösung?

Hab natürlich den Client neu installiert und upgedatet ect...

Grüße vom
Vince


----------



## Baker79 (4. Februar 2009)

möcht hier auch mal nochwas anmerken:

also BLASCrafter und Profiler sind beide installiert und richtig eingestellt. Mittels F9 öffne ich ingame den Crafter, aber der zeigt mir nichts an. Ausserdem war, zum Zeitpunkt der Installation besagter BLASCrafter noch auf Interfaceversion 20300 ( = Spielversion 2.0.3). Mittlerweile gibts aber 30000 (3.0.8). Wenn man sich die Downloadsite des BLASC2-Clienten anschaut, stößt man dort auch auf ein Datum: "18.03.2008", soweit die letzte Aktualisierung von BLASC. Wie schauts denn mit BLASC3 aus?


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Baker79 schrieb:


> möcht hier auch mal nochwas anmerken:
> 
> also BLASCrafter und Profiler sind beide installiert und richtig eingestellt. Mittels F9 öffne ich ingame den Crafter, aber der zeigt mir nichts an. Ausserdem war, zum Zeitpunkt der Installation besagter BLASCrafter noch auf Interfaceversion 20300 ( = Spielversion 2.0.3). Mittlerweile gibts aber 30000 (3.0.8). Wenn man sich die Downloadsite des BLASC2-Clienten anschaut, stößt man dort auch auf ein Datum: "18.03.2008", soweit die letzte Aktualisierung von BLASC. Wie schauts denn mit BLASC3 aus?



Zu BLASCrafter 2 - Nur wenige Threads unter deinem und auch bei minimalen Ansicht sogar noch sichtbar:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56895

Zu BLASC3 - Maybe - aber selbst wenn, verraten wir das nicht vorher. :-)
18.03 ist das Aktualisierungsdatum des Installers - der muss nicht zwingend ständig erneuert werden, er zieht die benötigten Dateien ja direkt von unserem Server in der jeweils aktuellen Version.Die Aktualisierungsdaten stehen in der Scrollbox auf der Download-Seite.


----------

